# Solved: AVG miniport drivers in Network adapters



## notmissmolly

Problem: I cannot get rid of 2 "AVG miniport driver" items in my Network Adapters section of Device Manager. 
This is a Dell computer with Windows XP Home. I'm using Comodo 3 Firewall, AVGIS 8 for antivirus, and ZoneAlarm for their security vault.
I attempted to uninstall AVG IS 8 but the uninstall was not successful. I have since removed the AVG fragments with a file AVG sent me. And I have reinstalled it. It appears to be ok. *HOWEVER*! Whether or not AVG is installed, I cannot connect to the internet and my ISP suspects it is a Network Adapter problem. Under Device Manager, I have the marked items:

Network adapters 
Intel(R) PRO/100 VE Network Connection







Intel(R) PRO/100 VE Network Connection - AVG miniport driver







WAN Miniport (IP) - AVG miniport driver​I cannot remove/delete these drivers. Nor does "update" or "rollback" help. 
*ALSO*, Restore Points can be set on the computer, but cannot be used. (Message: Computer cannot be restored to this date. No changes were made.) So, unfortunately, I cannot rely on restoring to a previous date.
I desperately need Internet access on that computer for my business. Please tell me how to get rid of the "AVG miniport drivers" items with exclamation marks. I have contacted AVG again, but heard nothing. They were helpful with the uninstall problem, but not with this one!
Many thanks!!!!!


----------



## lunarlander

You have AVG Internet Security and Zonealarm. That seems like you have 2 firewalls. Try removing one and see it helps. It is not recomended to have more than 1 firewall.


----------



## cleanfreepc

I have just had the same problem but with a Windows 2000 computer. I used the avgremover.exe and it worked for me. There is also a version for 64 bit software I think.
I tried to attach the file here but if not then just do a searsh for it on google. Maybe there is a newer version?


----------



## notmissmolly

lunarlander said:


> You have AVG Internet Security and Zonealarm. That seems like you have 2 firewalls. Try removing one and see it helps. It is not recomended to have more than 1 firewall.


Yes, I have both installed, but neither is active. I have ZA only for backup, which fortunately I haven't needed. I use AVG for everything but firewall; I use Comodo for my firewall protection. HOWEVER, I did uninstall ZA, but it made no difference.


----------



## notmissmolly

I had already tried the avgremover.exe file (AVG support sent it to me). I didn't work. AVG finally responded again and said the file was corrupted. The sent sent another link, and that one worked. Thanks, you were right on the money with your suggestion!


----------

